# New Classical Music Board Game "Symphony No. 9"



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

The #1 board game reviewer on the internet, The Dice Tower, just posted their review an hour ago of the newly-released board game _Symphony No. 9_, a loosely-themed classical music board game. Warning ahead of time: he butchers the pronunciation of Mozart's name (says "Mozhart") so try not to cringe. This game is more for hardcore boardgamers who are used to playing heavier-weighted games and it is a "Eurogame" style so it is more mechanics than theme (but I myself am a Eurogamer and so appreciate this more) so it is not going to be for the average player. But if you like games and want to find more ways to enjoy classical music in your life and leisure this might be a fun way to do so. It should be available on amazon and coolstuffinc soon (it is not yet). I'll post an update when they are available. I believe it was recently released at Gen Con (?) Anyway, the interesting, in-depth review of strategy starts at around 9:50.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Fair warning: everyone who plays it dies.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> Fair warning: everyone who plays it dies.


...................


----------

